# Phone as a key is sounding great



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Realized on the way out of my office that I didn't have any keys...
30 minutes of the friendly neighborhood pot shop guys attempting to open it while waiting for the AAA to show up was entertaining. (Took AAA about 15 seconds)



















ETA: first time I've ever locked my keys in a car in all the MANY years I've been driving


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> 30 minutes of the friendly neighborhood pot shop guys attempting to open it while waiting for the AAA to show up was entertaining. (Took AAA about 15 seconds)


Were they sampling their own merchandise perhaps?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Phone as a key is fantastic (especially if it's an iPhone)


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

BluestarE3 said:


> Were they sampling their own merchandise perhaps?


If so, it has not improved their car thievery skills.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Sorry that happened to you.

The last time it happened to me, I left them in the ignition (running) while I went to help somebody get their bags out of the trunk and another "helpful" passenger closed and locked the door (by mistake). Ever since (that was 1992), I've carried a spare key in my wallet.

Wasn't sure how I was going to handle the modern fobs since they're too bulky for a wallet spare. Thank goodness I've skipped right over that to a phone key and spare card; not to mention, no ignition!


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Phone as a key is fantastic (especially if it's an iPhone)


I think I've seen just as many people on these threads with iPhones as Androids that have intermittent issues. And isn't the US market only about 45% iPhone, 55% Android?

Melinda, get your car soon or it will be too late! If you keep losing your keys and reefer madness sets in, you will be powerless to avoid spending your Model 3 savings on anything but more refer! It's a vicious addiction, far worse than any Teslaitis. I saw a movie about this once.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> I think I've seen just as many people on these threads with iPhones as Androids that have intermittent issues. And isn't the US market only about 45% iPhone, 55% Android?
> 
> Melinda, get your car soon or it will be too late! If you keep losing your keys and reefer madness sets in, you will be powerless to avoid spending your Model 3 savings on anything but more refer! It's a vicious addiction, far worse than any Teslaitis. I saw a movie about this once.


I still see far more Android complaints than iPhone. I think it has to do with the flexibility that Android offers to tinker with more settings.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I still see far more Android complaints than iPhone. I think it has to do with the flexibility that Android offers to tinker with more settings.


Also, "Android" really doesn't describe how each of the phone manufacturers and each of the mobile operators change the software to their own, proprietary versions. For instance, I really hate how Samsung's "Settings" app is NOT the same one included with all of the Pixel phones. It makes it hard for me to help my dad with his phone issues.


----------



## Uricasha (Feb 19, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Realized on the way out of my office that I didn't have any keys...
> 30 minutes of the friendly neighborhood pot shop guys attempting to open it while waiting for the AAA to show up was entertaining. (Took AAA about 15 seconds)
> 
> View attachment 9196
> ...


It's great. I recently upgraded my entry door to automatically lock/unlock using August. No more keys !! 

Still waiting on greater Apple Pay adoption to get rid of the wallet.


----------

